# 2009 Sentra - where is the blower relay?



## holgen (Jun 23, 2018)

I have a 2009 Sentra. When we turn on the internal fan for a/c, it doesn't turn on right away. 
After a while, it starts blowing and works fine after that point (Probably after 5 minutes or so). 
I saw someone that had the same issue with an Altima that replaced the blower motor relay and that fixed it. I can't seem to figure out where to find the blower motor relay on this car. I've opened the fuse boxes and they don't seem to label the relays. I can't find a diagram in the manuals. 

Please help, and thank you.


----------

